# Sigma lights



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sigma owners, what brand/model of "tactical" lights do you have. What adapter did it need if any? I know the Streamlight TLR-3 uses different "keys" to fit to various weapons but the Sigma is not on their listed of those factory tested. Just started looking so any and all info you have will speed up the process. Thanks!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know in order for anyone to put normal rail accessories on a Sigma you need an adapter rail. Something like this. LaserLyte Rail Adapter Smith & Wesson Sigma Matte - MidwayUSA
If you are looking at a sigma you might like the new Smith&Wesson SD pistol.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category4_750001_750051_757962_-1_757752_757751_image


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had my Sigma for a while now and I'd seen that adapter some time ago. I'm hoping to find something that will fit up without it though so far that looks unlikely.

As for the new S&W you linked, I've seen it. But, I am not in the market for another pistol nor bothered enough with the Sigma's rail to sell it or otherwise swap things. Yet.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah.. wasn't sure if you were in the market for a Sigma or if you had one. Seems you have one.

As for the SD. I though it funny that SW goes through all the trouble to redesign the Sigma to correct all the problems that they built in to an otherwise good gun and after going through all the trouble they leave off the adjustable grip inserts.
That is the one item on the M&P that gave it the sales advantage over the Glock, that put SW ahead in many contracts. So they spend all the money redoing this pistol and totally over look the feature on another one of their products that put them ahead.

This was brought out in another forum I go to and I have to agree, it is another huge mistake on SW part.


----------

